# 04 Sentra 18s has starting issues



## jwd (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a 2004 Sentra 1.8s almost completly stock, I changed the stock air box our for a cone filter, engine has already adjusted the computer (i think) and I added a straight through muffler and removed the resinator, after these mods, I am having trouble when starting the car, it kinda acts like a car outta gas would or a car with a bad starter or a car in the cold.. u know.... CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK
TURNOVER. lol this is kinda weird.. 

Miles 15100
Age: Sept 2003 Production, October Purchase. (40 odo @ purchase)

Please help answer anyquestions.

-JWD


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jwd said:


> I have a 2004 Sentra 1.8s almost completly stock, I changed the stock air box our for a cone filter, engine has already adjusted the computer (i think) and I added a straight through muffler and removed the resinator, after these mods, I am having trouble when starting the car, it kinda acts like a car outta gas would or a car with a bad starter or a car in the cold.. u know.... CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK CRANK
> TURNOVER. lol this is kinda weird..
> 
> Miles 15100
> ...


What you did should not affect the starting. Put it back to stock and see if you still have a problem. Chances are its not related, then take the car back and get it checked out under warranty.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good call Mike. I was looking at this one tryin to figure out what it might be. Could be a faulty relay somewhere...............


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> good call Mike. I was looking at this one tryin to figure out what it might be. Could be a faulty relay somewhere...............


Nah I think this is a cold weather issue that's fixed with an ecu reflash by the dealer.

I am not talking lets do warranty fraud, I am saying lets put it back to stock to confirm its not the mods causing anything which I am nearly certain its not, and if it still does it, then go back and warranty it.

Mike


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

My 04 1.8 has had a slight problem starting a few times, even after this ECU flash that they do. It would crank crank crank....then all of a sudden start up. It seems to happen randomly, but has only occured maybe 5 times in the 8 months I've had my car.


----------



## jwd (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks for all the replies.. i do not have a way to put back the stock exhaust lol .. not a 'free' way anyways.... and the intake would take 45 days to adjust to stock again? it too the computer that long to adjust it seems that it started happening when i did the exhaust more so... but that is when it started getting colder.. so .. ill talk to nissan and see what they can do, it needs a 15k check up now anyways ...


----------

